# Some photos of my hives



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

http://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/josethayil/

*Let me know if you like them..............*


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I like them!! On those first few, I think Southwest could touch down on those landing boards. 

Looking good!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hive treatment.*

Nice photos.
Did you dip the hives in parafin and rosin?
Ernie


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice pictures - tell me about the location, is it your porch? how is that? also how do your girls like the really big front landing board?

Newbies love to learn!


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

I used just wood protection stuff to coat the outside of the boxes. dont know the name of it.

The long landing is board is really good, as long as you can protact it from rain, i have other hives with short landing boards too. the difference i see is on a windy and rainy day the bees find it easier to land on the long landing board and just walk into the hive instead of falling onto the ground and getting wet or caught by some predator insects. 

i am planning to make long landing boards for all of my hives. I really like them


----------



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

Adding some pictures of my nuc boxes. 

I split them from my pure carniolan hives. 

The nucs have pure carniolan queens in them which are open mated to feral drones. They make excellent colonies. I usually make nucs when my hives are in swarm mode. so that they dont try to swarm and the queens from the swarm cells are great queens. 

http://s706.photobucket.com/albums/ww63/josethayil/


----------

